# Need some help/advice



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I have this Steven's shotgun. I think it's a 20 guage. Anyway, this belonged to an uncle who has since passed. No one else in the family wanted it so I took it. I completely forgot all about it, have had for several years. As I was searching for something in a closet I found the shotgun.

Heres a link to some pics. http://s398.photobucket.com/albums/pp67/tawcat/Shotgun/

Any info and value is greatly appreciated.

There are a few rough spots on it. Wondering if its worth restoring or should I just offer it up for sale?

Thanks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

First, here's the cute answer: If it's "Steven's" shotgun, you had better return it to him.

Obviously, it's a Stevens gun, probably made by Savage Arms.
It looks to be in pretty good condition.
Somewhere on it, perhaps underneath the barrels' breeches, it should tell you its gauge and the barrels' chokes. Make sure, before you try to buy ammunition for it.
In the same place might be notations about its model number, and maybe even a date.
If you have any use for a shotgun, I suggest keeping it. After all, it's a family heirloom. Besides, a DB shotgun is useful as a home defense.
Further, this shotgun is no longer made, and may have collectors' value. Look at the GunBroker site to find a price, or look in the current edition of the _Standard Catalog of Firearms_. Stevens double-barrel shotguns are presently worth from $400.00 through $1,400.00, depending upon model and condition. According to your photos and those in the references, the price range of your particular gun might be closer to $800.00 through $1,000.00, depending upon its model number.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> First, here's the cute answer: If it's "Steven's" shotgun, you had better return it to him.
> 
> Obviously, it's a Stevens gun, probably made by Savage Arms.
> It looks to be in pretty good condition.
> ...


LOL, yes I guess it is a Stevens!!!!! Sadly I'd never use it and if it were a Civil War Musket I'd consider it an heirloom. It being a modern day gun, it just doesn't have that same allure to me.

Well found a few on GB, none however, had a single trigger. So I'm not sure this one was modified or not. It is in fact a model 5100, 16 guage.

I'll research it and see what I come up with for price. Guess I should clean her up and put her on the sales block!!!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The single trigger is original.
Maximum listed price: $1,500.00, New In Box.
Excellent, without the box: $550.00 to $700.00.
Less than Excellent condition (VG to VG+): $450.00 to $550.00.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The single trigger is original.
> Maximum listed price: $1,500.00, New In Box.
> Excellent, without the box: $550.00 to $700.00.
> Less than Excellent condition (VG to VG+): $450.00 to $550.00.


Where does one find this kind of info? I Googled and found alot of generic stuff.

Thanks for that info. I'm thinking to sell it. Have to find out shipping laws of shotguns in Arkansas!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's all in the _Standard Catalog of Firearms_, a huge paperback published out by the people who bring you _Gun Digest_: Krause Publications. (I buy a new one every three years or so, just to keep my reference library approximately up-to-date.)
Well, it's not always in it, but most of the time the gun you need help with is there.
Sometimes, as with your particular gun, one's research has to get a little creative. Your exact shotgun wasn't there, but its twin brothers were, so I interpolated the value of yours from theirs.

Hmmm...
I just looked on-line specifically for a JC Stevens Model 1500, and found someone asking for the value of a .410 in that model line.
(I assume that the .410 size is the rarest, and the evaluation seems to bear that out.)
Some expert placed the value of a .410 Model 1500 at $9,500.00!
Go see at: http://www.gunvaluesboard.com/i-have-a-j-stevens-company-410-model-1500-what-is-it-worth-341354.html


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> It's all in the _Standard Catalog of Firearms_, a huge paperback published out by the people who bring you _Gun Digest_: Krause Publications. (I buy a new one every three years or so, just to keep my reference library approximately up-to-date.)
> Well, it's not always in it, but most of the time the gun you need help with is there.
> Sometimes, as with your particular gun, one's research has to get a little creative. Your exact shotgun wasn't there, but its twin brothers were, so I interpolated the value of yours from theirs.
> 
> ...


Steve, I think you have the models mixed, this is a 5100; wish it was a 1500!!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> Steve, I think you have the models mixed, this is a 5100; wish it was a 1500!!!


You are right, and I am both right and wrong.
My original evaluation, from the _Standard Catalog of Firearms_, was for the 5100.
When I researched on-line, I transposed the numbers. Old-age brain fart.
And it's J Stevens, not JC Stevens. 'Nother brain fart.

I checked farther afield, on-line, and found that the later iterations of your gun were re-model-numbered to Model 311.
A Model 311 _with a plastic stock_ ("Tenite") is valued at $450.00 to $575.00, in VG or VG+ condition.
Click on: http://www.thefirearmsforum.com/showthread.php?t=42465


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks again Steve. Maybe someone will happen by and have an interest in buying. I do appreciate all the info you have provided. Once again the proof of how valuable these forums are.


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

I have two of these doubles.One in 16 and one in 12 ga.They have a nice feel to them for trap shooting and bunny hunting.I still look at them at all the shows I go to.Show prices around here seem to be between 200 to 350 dollar range,depending on condition.You won't get anywhere near that from a dealer though.
Clean up the light rust with some 000 steel wool and oil it up and you'll do a little better on the price than you will as it currently is.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks Tc


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

I wish you luck in selling.These are some nicely balanced, good shooting side by sides.16ga.around here is the least desirable,with the highest prices around here being 410 followed by 20 then 12 and 16.

The 311 Steve mentioned with the tenite stock are the rare ones in these guns.Quite a few were made but the plastic stocks were replaced due to cracking and breaking.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Aaah, so that's why I found skewed prices in the book, too. (Wood or plastic not specified.)

I guess I've led you astray. Sorry 'bout that.

If it makes any difference, I've now annotated the prices in the book for Stevens 311s and 5100s.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Aaah, so that's why I found skewed prices in the book, too. (Wood or plastic not specified.)
> 
> I guess I've led you astray. Sorry 'bout that.
> 
> If it makes any difference, I've now annotated the prices in the book for Stevens 311s and 5100s.


Thanks Steve.


----------

